

Startup Metrics 4 Pirates (Updated July 2012) - pinchyfingers
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/07/youve-seen-this-shit-b4-move-along.html

======
_pius
This is from July _2010_.

~~~
pinchyfingers
lol, I'm an idiot.

